# CVS - Anyone been there?



## babylou

Just been told that 1 in 80 of DS. Am 12 weeks now and been offered CVS or Amnio later. Anyone out there had any experience? :sadangel:


----------



## April2012

I have not. But I plan to have all the tests available...including amnio if DS is a risk. I know it is a very difficult decision...but i have made up my mind that it was something I would do. Unfortunately, i don't know a lot about it. Right now I am less than nine weeks.


----------



## DeeM73

Been reading up on it and it's something we've decided we will go through if necessary.Made up my mind as soon as I found out as I'm 37.Good luck x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi hun, last pregnancy I had a risk of 1 in 10 for trisomy 18. I had CVS done at 11 weeks and 6 days: turned out to be a normal girl. It was like an uncomfortable pap test and I had a bit of cramping for a couple of hours, no spotting. I will be doing it again this time around, decided I need to know with 100% certainty and will skip all the screening tests to go straight to CVS (apt already booked for October 17th). What I liked with CVS is that we waited until we knew everything was OK before disclosing the pregnancy. With amnio, is it done later, so people know you're pregnant. There is a slightly increased risk of miscarriage with CVS, but for us the benefits were clear. :hugs: hun, not an easy decision, I hope everything turns out perfectly well!


----------



## Mbababy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi hun, last pregnancy I had a risk of 1 in 10 for trisomy 18. I had CVS done at 11 weeks and 6 days: turned out to be a normal girl. It was like an uncomfortable pap test and I had a bit of cramping for a couple of hours, no spotting. I will be doing it again this time around, decided I need to know with 100% certainty and will skip all the screening tests to go straight to CVS (apt already booked for October 17th). What I liked with CVS is that we waited until we knew everything was OK before disclosing the pregnancy. With amnio, is it done later, so people know you're pregnant. There is a slightly increased risk of miscarriage with CVS, but for us the benefits were clear. :hugs: hun, not an easy decision, I hope everything turns out perfectly well!

I don't think my insurance will pay for CVS unless I go through the screening process and am determined high risk, but your post makes me want to look into it a little more.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Honestly, I'd just do amnio in second tri instead of CVS. I work in genetics and prenatal diagnosis and have never heard of second trimester CVS...


----------



## Andypanda6570

I would try to do the CVS because it is done earlier and if you have to make a choice (God Forbid) you can and it will still be early while with the Amnio it wont be early if you need to make a choice. Honestly though I think you will be fine :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: CVS is done in the first rimester never the second. CVS is done 11 weeks to 12 weeks while Amnio is done 15 weeks to 20 weeks, that is why if I do get pregnant again i will for sure get CVS not Amnio.
Best Of Luck xoxox


----------



## Caseys

I was given 1:5 chance of Downs, 1:35 chance of trisomy 18, back in early August due to the blood portion of the NT tests (low PAPP-A). I didn't have the option for CVS as I was at the end of my 12th week when I had the NT tests done. I had my amnio last week and just got the final results yesterday afternoon. Normal!!! It was worth peace of mind to go through the amnio as we would have made a decision if we had a negative result.

The amnio was relatively easy, plus before it they did an ultrasound where they looked for 10 soft markers for Downs. So basically I got to look at my little boy wiggle around on the screen for about half an hour before the 60 second or so amnio test. The needle hurt a little going in but I also went through IVF to get to this point so it didn't bother me.

It was worth it but I am still seriously annoyed at the medical community for putting a "number" on our babies. It does nothing but freak out the moms!!


----------



## Mbababy

Andypanda6570 said:


> CVS is done in the first rimester never the second.

That's not always true. Some centers will do CVS as late as 13 weeks.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Mbababy said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> CVS is done in the first rimester never the second.
> 
> That's not always true. Some centers will do CVS as late as 13 weeks.Click to expand...

All I know is where I went before I lost my Ava CVS was definitely not done in the second trimester. it is however good to know that some hospitals/centers some will do it at 13 weeks. Thanks for letting me know that :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I forgot to say I lost my Ava due to a chromosomal abnormality that is why I said I would do CVS definitely before Amnio. :flower: I will not risk loosing my baby at a later time, I lost Ava at 18 and half weeks and I wont go through that again . I really feel however that your baby will be just fine and whatever you decide I wish you all the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

13 weeks is still considered first trimester, at the very least border 1st/2nd. 
Our centre will do them as late as 13 too for this reason, but not beyond 13 weeks.

Andypanda, so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Most patients I see who go through this have the same logic as you have (sooner rather than later). One way or another, it is still hard in the end :cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Junebug_CJ said:


> 13 weeks is still considered first trimester, at the very least border 1st/2nd.
> Our centre will do them as late as 13 too for this reason, but not beyond 13 weeks.
> 
> Andypanda, so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Most patients I see who go through this have the same logic as you have (sooner rather than later). One way or another, it is still hard in the end :cry:

Thanks. I did not mean to sound like if it was early loss or late it is any harder, what I meant was I would rather make this choice earlier than later, Ava was taken away from me without me knowing anything was even wrong, so if I do get a next time i will make the choice to know earlier and be aware, something i was not before. i was 21 23 and 30 when I had my boys and at 40 when I got pregnant with Ava I had no idea the risks for my age, it had just been so long since I had a baby that i didn't know the risk and what caused me to loose Ava was an age factor something that I will not go through again. For me having Ava until 18 weeks and feeling movement was very hard :cry::cry::cry: she was a part of me that is just gone now. I also gave birth to her in my house. So all I am really saying is if this ever happened again I would want to be aware of it at 11 weeks so i could prepare and decide what to do, which at 18 weeks I never got the choice. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I understand what you meant, sorry I probably didn't summarize it correctly... That is my reason for wanting a CVS rather than waiting for amnio :hugs:


----------



## babylou

Thanks for all the feedback. We have opted to go for the CVS and hope to go ahead early next week. I will be 13 weeks late next week, so should know by then.

Will let u all know xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope everything goes smoothly and that your results are perfect!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I wish you all the best and I know everything will be great!
Sending many positive thoughts.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Good luck with your test! I know this may not be of any comfort, but if your DS odds are 1:80, that's still 79 chances it's not. :)


----------



## Michieb

I was given a 1:23 for downs and then declined the amnio - didnt want to take the risk - we did a level 2 ultrasound and there were no markers so that was enough for me - those tests have a lot of false positives so dont let them influence your decision!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes you're right, there are many false positives, but one way or another, the risk is increased. It's really a personal choice how a couple decides to handle increased risk. I for one would not hesitate to do CVS or amnio for any increased risk, that is my personal choice... :hugs:

Babylou, fingers crossed for you! Please keep us posted!


----------



## April2012

How do you know you are at an increased risk? I just called my clinic and am likely going to have a CVS test...but I have had no other tests or screens to determine my increase of risk. Are people having standard blood screen/ultrasound around 11 weeks which tells you your risk? If you show no risk for DS (via blood screen/ultrasound)...does that mean CVS shouldn't even be a consideration? so confused. I am talking to a genetic counselor tomorrow.


----------



## Gia7777

April2012 said:


> How do you know you are at an increased risk? I just called my clinic and am likely going to have a CVS test...but I have had no other tests or screens to determine my increase of risk. Are people having standard blood screen/ultrasound around 11 weeks which tells you your risk? If you show no risk for DS (via blood screen/ultrasound)...does that mean CVS shouldn't even be a consideration? so confused. I am talking to a genetic counselor tomorrow.

I will be going one week from today for an u/s screening and N/T screening to assess my risk, and at that point if the risk is high, will opt for the CVS test. But yes, my understanding is that normally you would screen first via U/S and then diagnose via CVS if you choose.


----------



## April2012

Gia7777 said:


> April2012 said:
> 
> 
> How do you know you are at an increased risk? I just called my clinic and am likely going to have a CVS test...but I have had no other tests or screens to determine my increase of risk. Are people having standard blood screen/ultrasound around 11 weeks which tells you your risk? If you show no risk for DS (via blood screen/ultrasound)...does that mean CVS shouldn't even be a consideration? so confused. I am talking to a genetic counselor tomorrow.
> 
> I will be going one week from today for an u/s screening and N/T screening to assess my risk, and at that point if the risk is high, will opt for the CVS test. But yes, my understanding is that normally you would screen first via U/S and then diagnose via CVS if you choose.Click to expand...

and how far along should you be for that first screen to determine if you need a CVS?


----------



## Gia7777

Im of the understanding that the N/T test needs to be performed between 11 weeks and 13w6d.


----------



## April2012

I don't know how to express this delicately...so I will just say it. If the "screen" takes place at 11 weeks...and it takes 5-7 days for the results of the screen to come back. I would already be at 12 or so weeks. If I did, in fact, have an increased risk for DS and opted for the CVS, I would be having it done in week 12. The CVS test takes about 2 weeks to get results...I would then be at week 14. Now if the results indicate DS or another chromosomal abnormality that would cause me to consider termination, the earliest that would happen would likely be week 15. I guess what I am saying is if I cut right to the CVS test at week 10...I find out the results at week 12 and difficult decisions could be made roughly two weeks earlier.


----------



## Gia7777

You know, you bring up some very good points. I was under the impression that I would be going over the results that same day. My doctor scheduled me for the N/T screening and then an appt. with him immediately following to "discuss" the screening. I had given a bunch of blood for various reasons 2 weeks ago and not sure if it was for this or not, my mistake for not clarifying. And also I think in my situation I may be too late for CVS and will have to go for an amnio instead if a high risk presents and I choose to? Confusing. But what you have said is correct, an earlier CVS would certainly be easier for a decision need you have to make one.


----------



## Michieb

I did the quad screen ( bloods)at 12 weeks and based on that they give you your risks for ds, tri, etc..


----------



## babylou

Well, had a bit of a disaster with the CVS. Not enough sample collected and left feeling very deflated and felt like I'd put baby in for risk that was not needed. No specific reason why the sample was low, as procedure seemed to go fine. Now got to decide whether to go for Amnio in a couple of weeks. On the good side, baby looks fine and moves like mad!!

Just recovering from achy tum now....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

oh no, so sorry to hear that babylou!!! There is a 0.5% chance of what you've had happen actually occur :-( I hope everything continues to progress beautifully for you my dear!


----------



## _Lexi_

Just wanted to say that I had the cvs done today at 14 weeks, as they couldn't fo the amnio until 15/16 weeks. I only got my blood results yesterday from test last Monday and should find out Wednesday/Thursday x


----------



## DeeM73

_Lexi_ said:


> Just wanted to say that I had the cvs done today at 14 weeks, as they couldn't fo the amnio until 15/16 weeks. I only got my blood results yesterday from test last Monday and should find out Wednesday/Thursday x

Good luck :) x


----------



## April2012

I scheduled my CVS for a couple weeks from now (12 weeks, 1 day). I am not doing any sort of screening before hand. just the CVS. Based on conversations on this site, my own internet research, speaking with BF and my mother, and asking questions of the clinic...I decided that CVS was the best option for me. It will give me a definitive answer in the first trimester. If I did need to make a difficult decisions, I would have a little bit of time before the second trimester begins. That means a great deal to me.


----------



## DeeM73

Well done on making the deision,I'm having the NT scan and will take it from there but due to my age I might see about getting the CVS done.Like you would like to know sooner rather than later.Good luck! x


----------



## babylou

Quick update, been for the amnio today, and although I feel achy and a bit sore, the experience was not as bad as the cvs. 

At least they managed to get a sample in a tenth of the time!!!

Fingers crossed for a good result now....


----------



## April2012

babylou said:


> Quick update, been for the amnio today, and although I feel achy and a bit sore, the experience was not as bad as the cvs.
> 
> At least they managed to get a sample in a tenth of the time!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good result now....

good to know. i have been thinking about not doing the CVS and doing the amnio. Good luck!!


----------



## babylou

April2012 said:


> good to know. i have been thinking about not doing the CVS and doing the amnio. Good luck!!

I know it's a difficult decision, it was hard for us to decide, but the earlier dates of the cvs appealled to us then it all went wrong. We were unlucky with the result of cvs, but I know which one I'd go for if I had to choose again. 

Good luck whatever you decide xx:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

babylou said:


> Quick update, been for the amnio today, and although I feel achy and a bit sore, the experience was not as bad as the cvs.
> 
> At least they managed to get a sample in a tenth of the time!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good result now....

Thinking of you and wishing all the best, I just know everything will be great!!! Did they tell you how long you have to wait for the results? 
XOXOX Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babylou

Andypanda6570 said:


> Thinking of you and wishing all the best, I just know everything will be great!!! Did they tell you how long you have to wait for the results?
> XOXOX Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, we should have the initial results in within two days (although the weekend may get in the way) The sample went away today (Thurs) as it wasn't taken until later Wed afternoon.

Thanks for the hugs xx


----------



## April2012

babylou said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you and wishing all the best, I just know everything will be great!!! Did they tell you how long you have to wait for the results?
> XOXOX Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes, we should have the initial results in within two days (although the weekend may get in the way) The sample went away today (Thurs) as it wasn't taken until later Wed afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs xxClick to expand...

Here is what i have been thinking...if i do the first trimester ultrascreen and my results come back extremely low for any chromosome problems...I would wait to do the amnio. I still want the definitive answer the amnio will give me...but if the likelihood is so slim of a problem (and subsequently, a very slim possibility of having to make the hard choice) then perhaps an amnio is a better choice for me.


----------



## babylou

April2012 said:


> Here is what i have been thinking...if i do the first trimester ultrascreen and my results come back extremely low for any chromosome problems...I would wait to do the amnio. I still want the definitive answer the amnio will give me...but if the likelihood is so slim of a problem (and subsequently, a very slim possibility of having to make the hard choice) then perhaps an amnio is a better choice for me.

I think, if I knew what I know now I would do exactly the same. 

Good luck with your results!! xx:hugs:


----------

